

Pixel Qi vs iPad - pt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NotK4TVQ-6E
YouTube video demonstrates the comparison of Pixel Qi screen and the iPad in broad sunlight.<p>Why hasn't Apple picked on this screen technology yet?
======
Magneus
Fun demo. Not really surprising, of course.

Anyone know when the Pixel Qi DIY kits will hit? Last I heard it was "end of
Q2..."

------
desigooner
I'm really hoping that Nvidia sorts out the supply issues with Tegra 2 and
Notion Ink Adam sees the light of the day some time this year

